# International travel on visa 820



## Jac026 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi,

My British partner has just had his temporary visa 820 approved and we are planning on going to New Zealand later in the year.

I've read conflicting information as to whether we need to notify IMMI so we thought just in case we will notify them. Is this as simple as lodging the travel information on Smart Traveller or is there another link through IMMI to do this? I can't seem to find anything.

Thanks


----------



## Soso72 (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't have the answer of your question but NZ is a very nice and beautiful country. Good luck with it !!! And enjoy your journey !


----------

